# Transition era engine servicing yard. Critique please



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have posted these pictures in my build thread in the my layout section and my other progress is also posted there. I originally wanted an actual yard but I decided to go with a condensed engine service facility due to space and interest. 

I have made this thread on the facility because I was wanting opinions and suggestions on what else if anything I need to add. I am modeling the late 50s Pennsylvania railroad. I used the Walthers Machine shop as to condense some of the facilities. The yard would service steam and early diesels. The only change in the structures that I am going to do is to change the tower out for the Alto Tower kit. I will also eventually add details and junk and what not as money allows.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Very Cool! :smilie_daumenpos:

I like your structures Kit, bashed or scratch built?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great looking engine service facility. Like that sanding tower.
Does it have a spot where a sand car is dumped into it's system?

Also, since it is a transition facility, you'll need a fueling station
for that diesel. There are several pics of these on line, some
gigantic structures, other simple vertical pipes with a flexible
fueling device. You'll also want an elevated diesel tank (make
from an old tanker on a support frame) with associated 
plumbing.

I made mine fueling setup dual since I run 2 loco consists. They both can
be refueled at the same time.

Don


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

rkenney said:


> Very Cool! :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I like your structures Kit, bashed or scratch built?


All of them are Walthers accept the water tower and the interlocking tower. They are not kitbashed or scratch built.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

DonR said:


> Great looking engine service facility. Like that sanding tower.
> Does it have a spot where a sand car is dumped into it's system?


I believe there is. There is a building behind track that leads into the coal dump for the coaling tower. It came with the kit. It's a sand storage and drying house. I assume since the sanding tower has a pipe leading off of the top and into the ground that this would feed sand into the tower. The pipe may not have been visable. It is between the sanding tower and coaling tower. 

I will look into the diesel fueling station. I figured I missed something. I will need to keep it basic because I am almost out of space without making things look thrown together.


----------

